# Hopper/Joey - Carbon UI problem



## DGA (May 23, 2016)

Need some help here

I had an older Hopper that was starting to go, technician came out and replaced the Hopper and told me, after about 24 hours, here's the button combo to update to the new UI.

In the mean time, I connected my old hopper up to another TV and attached an EHD to move all my old recordings.

Both hoppers were connected to my home WiFi.

Total time to transfer recordings was about 24 hours. During that time, I upgraded the new hopper to Carbon.... it's beautiful, user friendly and it has increased my picture quality.

But, now, I've gotten all the old recordings transferred over, disconnected the old Hopper and my Joey's still have the older UI. Whenever I turn them on, I have a screen with a "joey warning 061".

Any advice on getting unstuck and forcing the Joey's to upgrade? Any additional info that I need to provide to trouble shoot?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm guessing that technician shouldn't have told you to do that... as it is probably not a supported configuration at this point, perhaps in part to avoid just the scenario you now find yourself stuck with... Unless someone else chimes in, you might have to call Dish and ask them about this.


----------



## nmetro (Jul 11, 2006)

My first observations on Carbon.

Well, I like that you get more information on movies. Having a little bar indicating how much time is left in a program is nice. And changing teh chanel you can see it in large numbers in teh middle of teh screen.

Like others, the Guide. I think black on white works better. But, Dish should change from yellow to another color to indicate OTA channels. Yellow on white does not work. Nor does the 2/12 hour window.
DISH should at provide the option of formatting the guide, so you get lees channels in the grid, but the description, and viewing channel are on top. Having a banner at the bottom; you can't turn off, wastes space.

As for the look, well everything seems flatter. They tried to make it look like a mobile app, why?

By the way, this may be a Hopper issue. Went to Apps, and tne sound would not work. i had to reset the Hopper to get the sound back.

A good attempt of change, but the user should be able to have more customization options.


----------



## nmetro (Jul 11, 2006)

One thing to note, when I did the upgrade. I found it weird that the Hopper with Sling just rebooted and did not do much. But, what it did do was my Super Joey could no longer connect. After turning off the power to both the Hopper with Sling and the Super Joey. Then, I let the Hopper with Sling update by powering on first, then did the same for the the Supper Joey..Once the update was done, both were updated and could see each other correctly. I guess when Carbon UI is production, the upgrade will go much more smoothly.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

nmetro said:


> I guess when Carbon UI is production, the upgrade will go much more smoothly.


One would hope.


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

I wouldn't bet on it, I also wouldn't bet on the UI improving all that much. Because it is much easier to create a flat UI than a 3D UI, Microsoft and Google has turned laziness into an asset and mostly gullible people have embraced it as innovative. Enter DISH late to the Microogle party. One difference, as nmetro pointed out, DISH did a poor job with critical parts of the layout. At least DISH still has the hardware to carry the torch. Can't imagine the Carbon UI on a 3-tuner Hopper with Sling. With the Hopper 3, if it's going to be a constant eyesore, at least you have 16-tuners at your disposal to remind yourself why you put up with it.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

Whats this "flat" you're talking about


----------



## nmetro (Jul 11, 2006)

The various menu Icons look like old school 2-D from the early days of when icons were first used in Windows V1.



n0qcu said:


> Whats this "flat" you're talking about


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Very true, but since I'm almost never in the Menu I don't give it any thought at all. I find Carbon UI to be just fine and certainly better than the previous software. A few glitches here and there as they smooth things out, but that's nothing new for Dish or DirecTV. More the norm than the difference.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I do not mind having "flat" IU. Rounded edges and shading do not make the UI more functional. If they went back to the 301/501 (or previous) color schemes and menus I would probably object.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

nmetro said:


> The various menu Icons look like old school 2-D from the early days of when icons were first used in Windows V1.


Of course they do, you are looking at them on a 2-d display so they can only be 2-d


----------



## nmetro (Jul 11, 2006)

For those with visual issues, the flat, and some times washed out logos, it could be a problem.

One thing DISH should change is the logo they use fro OTA channels. On the Light setting it looks like a gray box. Not to mention the channel Id is yellow on white; next to impossible to see. The older UI, OTA was identified with black on a yellow background fro the entire line in the guide.

One other thing, HD channels are no longer identified. as such.

There is a lot to like about Carbon, some of its implementation, especially with the Guide, could use improvement. Like adding customization features, which were taken away.


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

nmetro said:


> ...One other thing, HD channels are no longer identified. as such...


Sure they are - no SD label.


----------



## nmetro (Jul 11, 2006)

Well, last night an upgrade came out, and now the channels are labels HD, HD, OTA, APP and VOD show up in different colors. Also, the logo was fixed for OTA channels.

Also, it seems to be faster than the ol interface. Though, there si a slight delay when you go to the DVR recordings.

The best feature happens to be the green bar indicating how much time is left in a live show or recording. Also, On a scheduled recording it indicates how many minutes until the recoding starts. Program descriptions tend to be more detailed, which is nice.

One irony, I do not lose sound like I did when I did FF or REWIND, like I did with the old interface. The only time I have lost sound, was when I went to teh App Menu. This "issue" has existed since I first obtained my Hopper with Sling back two years ago. Resolution? Red Button reset.

On the down side, if you use large font, you get a two hour view in the Guide, small font 2 1/2 hours. a two hour view is almost useless.

Also, with this release the background is slightly darker behind the icons, making them look less washed out. Though, if you switched to Guide Klassic mode, the gray background is lighter.

Though, on Info, now you have to move to the You might Also like section to view the the washed out icons there. So, an extra step, you did not have to do before.

There are nice things about Carbon, but the Guide is a nasty sticking point. You are better off using Titan TV to get a longer time view. On older receivers there were different guide formats one could use, and that feature has been removed.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Consider Carbon on anything but a Hopper 3 to be still in development.


----------



## SevenSixTwo (Feb 8, 2016)

You can change the guide to "classic" now at it will be white like the older models. The green bar has always been there.


----------

